# Sleep study test



## paratrooper

I go in tonight for mine in a couple of hours. I report in @ 9:30 and was told it should conclude by about 6 am or so. 

I'm not sure what to think about all this. I'm gonna take a couple of sleep tabs before I leave home. I'm gonna be pissed if I lie awake all night. :smt076

No way do I want to have to take it over.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> I go in tonight for mine in a couple of hours. I report in @ 9:30 and was told it should conclude by about 6 am or so.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about all this. I'm gonna take a couple of sleep tabs before I leave home. I'm gonna be pissed if I lie awake all night. :smt076
> 
> No way do I want to have to take it over.


Best wishes to ya brother! They told me no sleep aids before hand. Correct outcome is real important. Thought I'd be up too but I slept like a baby Good Luck.


----------



## tony pasley

Did you do your home work and study before your test?


----------



## paratrooper

tony pasley said:


> Did you do your home work and study before your test?


I wrote some notes on the palm of my left hand. I hate to cheat, but I gotta get this right.

(1) Lay down on bed.

(2) Close eyes.

(3) Go to sleep.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Best wishes to ya brother! They told me no sleep aids before hand. Correct outcome is real important. Thought I'd be up too but I slept like a baby Good Luck.


I asked them about that. They said no problem. I suppose the alternative is to lie there wide awake.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Mine was also 8 or 9 yrs ago. Things change. Thankfully, they're changing BACK.


----------



## WmGardner

paratrooper said:


> I asked them about that. They said no problem. I suppose the alternative is to lie there wide awake.


I did lie there wide awake for almost all night. They kept getting frustrated with me, which just made me frustrated in turn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley

Well did you pass or fail? Did they catch your cheat sheet?


----------



## paratrooper

Well......it's a done deal and now behind me. In a nutshell, it was miserable. I didn't have to wear a mask, but they had me hooked up to all kinds of sensors. I'm guessing about 20 or more. Oh yeah, and an air hose stuck up my nose, as well as a sensor there too. 

I had to wait for over an hour in my sleep room until someone came in to get me started. I had sensors on my face, top of head, neck, legs, and bands around my chest in two places. 

They explained to me the process, and how it was going to work. They had an infra-red camera in the room, as well as a microphone / speaker so that we could talk back & forth if needed. 

I'm not a back sleeper. Never have been. I sleep on my sides and somewhat on my stomach for short periods of time. They told me to try and sleep on my back as much as possible. 

I have to get up during the night to use the restroom. At home, it's about every 60-90 minutes. I drank very little yesterday in anticipation of the sleep study. I still had to get up three times during the test. When you do that, a person has to come and unhook you from the equipment. They then hand you the box that all the sensors plug in to. The leads are short so that you can't place the "box" down on something as you pee. That sucked! 

Once back in bed, I was limited to sleeping on my left side or my back. No switching from one side to the other. I didn't think I'd ever fall to sleep. I did though, cause I do remember dreaming a bit here and there. 

Anyways, I was done at 5 am. They came in and unhooked me for all the sensors. I filled out a short questionaire and then left. My results will be discussed with me by the doctor sometime in August I believe. 

There were a couple times I considered saying this isn't for me and just leave. But.....I toughed it out and finished it. My wife said that she thought I might just say screw it and come home early. I think she was surprised that I stayed the course.

Anyways, I won't do another one. I'm kind of taking all this with a grain of salt anyways. A part of me says it's just BS. Just another way to get your money and make you think there's some kind of an issue, when there's not. Who knows, I could be wrong. 

Both my reg. doctor and my heart doctor wanted me to have this test done. Especially since I was dealing with an A-Fib issue. Okay, so now it's done. We'll see how it all plays out down the road.


----------



## tony pasley

so you flunked a sleep test.


----------



## Shipwreck

paratrooper said:


> I asked them about that. They said no problem. I suppose the alternative is to lie there wide awake.


Yes, they told me not to take anything years ago when I did one too.

I did one back in 1998. They glued a bunch of wires for an EEG to my head at the time. I layed awake most of the night, because you are not supposed to move because of all the wires.


----------



## paratrooper

tony pasley said:


> so you flunked a sleep test.


Nope.....I passed it. I did as instructed.


----------



## paratrooper

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, they told me not to take anything years ago when I did one too.
> 
> I did one back in 1998. They glued a bunch of wires for an EEG to my head at the time. I layed awake most of the night, because you are not supposed to move because of all the wires.


Yup.....I had wires running all over the place. Almost felt like a puppet.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

_****This just in ****
I got the report from his specialist.
It shows Paratrooper has a Severe Shortage of

Sleep.*_

We now return to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## pic

Get the cpap, wtf, Lol, 
They want you on your back , so your fat neck gets in the way ,lol.
Many heart attacks happen at night, your neck, sinuses, " sagging flutty hut " gets in the way ,, the older you get, lol.
Get the slimline facial version.. You can still sleep on your sides comfortably. 
Good luck


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> _****This just in ****
> I got the report from his specialist.
> It shows Paratrooper has a Severe Shortage of
> 
> Sleep.*_
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


What channel is the regularly scheduled broadcast? I was sleeping...........


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> What channel is the regularly scheduled broadcast? I was sleeping...........


Just sleep without your aluminum hat and the Mother Ship will explain it all.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

So let me get this straight. You're in the bathroom with "Willie" in one hand and a "box" in the other?
Shoulda just brought a gallon milk jug and never left the bed.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> So let me get this straight. You're in the bathroom with "Willie" in one hand and a "box" in the other?
> Shoulda just brought a gallon milk jug and never left the bed.


Naw......that wouldn't have worked out. The room I was sleeping in had an infra-red camera, a reg. CCTV camera, and a microphone so that the staff and the patient can stay in communication with one another.

My sleep was being filmed the entire time, so that they can evaluate movements, restlessness, sleep positions, etc. Any snoring you do, gasping for air, or any other noise, is also recorded.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> My sleep was being filmed the entire time,


Available as Pay on Demand on HULU and will be on Netflix next season. (already has a following)


----------



## pic

You better go back to work .
This retirement life is getting complicated .:smt082


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> Available as Pay on Demand on HULU and will be on Netflix next season. (already has a following)


I'm working on some names for the movie. They are as follows: Deep Sleeper, Killer In The Night, Bedtime Stories (Rated R), Insomniac-The Untold Story, He Kills In His Sleep, Sleep Walker Unleashed, and last but not least, Oh To Be Awake Again.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> I'm working on some names for the movie. They are as follows: Deep Sleeper, Killer In The Night, Bedtime Stories (Rated R), Insomniac-The Untold Story, He Kills In His Sleep, Sleep Walker Unleashed, and last but not least, Oh To Be Awake Again.


Walker, Texas Stranger


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> Naw......that wouldn't have worked out. The room I was sleeping in had an infra-red camera, a reg. CCTV camera, and a microphone so that the staff and the patient can stay in communication with one another.
> 
> My sleep was being filmed the entire time, so that they can evaluate movements, restlessness, sleep positions, etc. Any snoring you do, gasping for air, or any other noise, is also recorded.


I been thru it. No cameras tho. 2nd story balcony with direct line of site thru glass. Even weirder. Sometimes it's just fun embarrassing other people. Like the sound of you hitting the bottom of that jug for the first time, after waiting as long as you could. They check on you and you're smiling like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Nurse!! 
Bring me another jug!!!! Hurry!!!!!!!!


----------



## paratrooper

All I know is that I don't plan on taking another. One is enough in a lifetime for me.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> All I know is that I don't plan on taking another. One is enough in a lifetime for me.


I sure hope you don't need the CPAP but if you do, you won't have to take any more tests. It doesn't go away. I got used to it. Kinda like going into space every night.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> I sure hope you don't need the CPAP but if you do, you won't have to take any more tests. It doesn't go away. I got used to it. Kinda like going into space every night.


I can't explain it, but I have this gut feeling that I don't have Sleep Apnea or any other sleep disorder. If I can get the urge to go to the bathroom every 60-90 min. resolved, I do feel that my sleep will improve dramatically.

Now that my A-Fib has been resolved, maybe my docs will chill out just a bit.


----------



## Cait43

paratrooper said:


> I can't explain it, but I have this gut feeling that I don't have Sleep Apnea or any other sleep disorder. If I can get the urge to go to the bathroom every 60-90 min. resolved, I do feel that my sleep will improve dramatically.


You might have a slightly enlarged prostate. I do and had your problem. My doc prescribed *Tamsulosin HCL.......*
https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-1592/tamsulosin-oral/details

(Have your doc stick his finger up yer butt to check yer prostrate....:mrgreen


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Me, too.
(Cause and cure. And it works!)


----------



## paratrooper

Cait43 said:


> You might have a slightly enlarged prostate. I do and had your problem. My doc prescribed *Tamsulosin HCL.......*
> https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-1592/tamsulosin-oral/details
> 
> (Have your doc stick his finger up yer butt to check yer prostrate....:mrgreen


Been there and done that. I had the finger test and been on the med now for two months.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> Been there and done that. I had the finger test and been on the med now for two months.


And yer bichin' about a SLEEP test?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> I can't explain it, but I have this gut feeling that I don't have Sleep Apnea or any other sleep disorder. If I can get the urge to go to the bathroom every 60-90 min. resolved, I do feel that my sleep will improve dramatically.
> 
> Now that my A-Fib has been resolved, maybe my docs will chill out just a bit.


Wasn't that long ago that "3 times a night" had a different meaning. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> And yer bichin' about a SLEEP test?


If I don't bitch and moan about something every now and then, people will think that I'm happy. Never let others think that you are happy.


----------



## tony pasley

They found your "crib" notes so you have to take over again


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Here is Paratroopers REAL dream about the pillow fight(s)...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

:mrgreen: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper

Now that was just plain ole mean.......funny.......but mean.


----------



## paratrooper

I received my sleep study test results today. In a nutshell, I have a moderate case of sleep apnea. During regular sleep, I stopped breathing up to 70 times per hour. During REM sleep, it was 60 times per hour. 

So....I now have another appt. for a sleep study test with a CPAP machine. They want to try and find the appropriate air pressure for me. It's set for Aug. 8th. 

Gotta say, I am really bummed out over all this. I mean big time! This is the worst news I've had recently, other than the passing of my parents and youngest brother. 

I was really hoping that I'd be told that there was no sleep apnea. I can't fathom having to sleep with a frigging mask on. I've done some research on sleep apnea, and it does raise some red flags in regards to what I've been experiencing. 

Anyways, it's monsoon season season here, and my m/c riding has been put on hold. That, and it's just too damn hot to enjoy one. I could use one now more than ever.


----------



## Tangof

Paratrooper, I'm assuming your a Veteran. If so, why didn't you go to the VA? Sleep test at home, very simple. Bring back or mail in the SD card. If you need a CPAP, they'll provide you with one. They'll bring it to your home and give you instructions on it's use. FREE! Don't feel bad, sleep apnea is very common. Use your benefit's.


----------



## paratrooper

Tangof said:


> Paratrooper, I'm assuming your a Veteran. If so, why didn't you go to the VA? Sleep test at home, very simple. Bring back or mail in the SD card. If you need a CPAP, they'll provide you with one. They'll bring it to your home and give you instructions on it's use. FREE! Don't feel bad, sleep apnea is very common. Use your benefit's.


Yeah, I'm a vet, obviously. But, I'm not service-connected rated. And, I think my income threshold is too high.

But, if it does appear I will need a CPAP machine and all that jazz, I will check into the VA and see if they will supply it, or maybe help off-set it's expense.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Take it from me, wearing a CPAP mask is not noticed if you are ASLEEP! 
They will fit you for a mask. Most ppl start with the smallest thing they can, unfortunately, small usually doesn't work. I have worn my "Darth Vader" Respironics FitLife Total Face Mask for 8 or 9 years now and I'm falling asleep in 5 minutes. My pressure starts at 8 psi and over 20 minutes ramps up to 12 psi, where it stays. YMMV.
Point is, the little over the nose only mask didn't work worth a F**k
Cut the bridge of my nose on day 1.
The Total Face is just that. Forehead, cheeks, under bottom lip and up the other side. I've got a fairly thick goatee and hippie hair now (b/c I can now  ) and it seals well. ( Yes, I'm your father Luke) Your eyes, nose and mouth are inside so, do what ya gotta do and kiss your bride first. 
Brother, this will absolutely 
A. Save your life
B. Let you wake up feeling good, like you slept WELL b/c you DID sleep well. Don't over think this. It keeps your heart beating. Maybe for years more. Welcome to the forum


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

This is my CPAP mask...

There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My CPAP mask is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.

You know the rest my friend. You are not alone.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Take it from me, wearing a CPAP mask is not noticed if you are ASLEEP!
> They will fit you for a mask. Most ppl start with the smallest thing they can, unfortunately, small usually doesn't work. I have worn my "Darth Vader" Respironics FitLife Total Face Mask for 8 or 9 years now and I'm falling asleep in 5 minutes. My pressure starts at 8 psi and over 20 minutes ramps up to 12 psi, where it stays. YMMV.
> Point is, the little over the nose only mask didn't work worth a F**k
> Cut the bridge of my nose on day 1.
> The Total Face is just that. Forehead, cheeks, under bottom lip and up the other side. I've got a fairly thick goatee and hippie hair now (b/c I can now  ) and it seals well. ( Yes, I'm your father Luke) Your eyes, nose and mouth are inside so, do what ya gotta do and kiss your bride first.
> Brother, this will absolutely
> A. Save your life
> B. Let you wake up feeling good, like you slept WELL b/c you DID sleep well. Don't over think this. It keeps your heart beating. Maybe for years more. Welcome to the forum


Thanks for taking the time and making the effort to post what you did. It's appreciated. I know there are some things I deal with in my life that could be the result of not sleeping well. Red flags if you will.

This is all new to me and very foreign. I guess it's not that much different than sleeping in a gas mask. We did that in the military. Only once though.

Anyways, this is facing me straight on and I'm gonna have to face it back straight on. If it comes to it, so be it. Thanks again for your posts.


----------



## Tangof

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, I'm a vet, obviously. But, I'm not service-connected rated. And, I think my income threshold is too high.
> 
> But, if it does appear I will need a CPAP machine and all that jazz, I will check into the VA and see if they will supply it, or maybe help off-set it's expense.


You don't necessarily need a service connected disability to get VA Medical benefit's. I would contact your local Veteran's Service Officer to set up a medical appointment, or contact a VA Clinic or hospital yourself. You will be surprised at what they offer. I sure was.


----------



## paratrooper

Tangof said:


> You don't necessarily need a service connected disability to get VA Medical benefit's. I would contact your local Veteran's Service Officer to set up a medical appointment, or contact a VA Clinic or hospital yourself. You will be surprised at what they offer. I sure was.


I'll do that in the near future.


----------



## Tangof

You have it coming. I can only speak to my situation, but the health care provided by the VA is so much better than the private sector they don't even compare. Never wait for an appointment, if it's 10: A.M., your being seen at 10:00 A.M. Try that in the private sector. By the way, my eyeglasses were FREE, and that was not service connected.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> Thanks for taking the time time and making the effort to post what you did. It's appreciated. I know there are some things I deal with in my life that could be the result of not sleeping well. Red flags if you will.
> 
> This is all new to me and very foreign. I guess it's not that much different than sleeping in a gas mask. We did that in the military. Only once though.
> 
> Anyways, this is facing me straight on and I'm gonna have to face it back straight on. If it comes to it, so be it. Thanks again for your posts.


It's easy to share experiences. When I was told I had to start using a CPAP, I didn't know anybody that used one (so I thought). As soon as I started telling people, I got replies like; "Oh yeah, I wear a mask too"
It's like everybody treats it like they're the only one around that needs this thing and they don't ever mention it for one reason or another. Me, idgaf. I now know of 9 guys in my life that use one. And all but one have been using it longer than me. Just didn't ever talk about it. Funny I guess. Maybe it's not "Macho" Nether is waking up dead. Happy to help you, Sir. Ed.


----------



## paratrooper

Well, I go back tonight for my 2nd sleep study test. This time, they will have me on a breathing machine. Oh goody! :smt120

I haven't had anything to drink since last night (Wed.) at about 9 pm. I'm hoping that I won't have to get up to use the restroom as much tonight. That's a real hassle when you have a bunch of crap (electronic leads) stuck all over your face. And now, I'll be using a mask as well. 

Anyways, I really hope this will be the last sleep test. I still don't know what to think about all of this. Several nights ago, my wife was having trouble staying asleep. During the time she was awake, she told me that she listened to me sleeping. According to her, she couldn't tell that I had stopped breathing while I was sleeping. 

I have an appt. for the later part of August for a final evaluation / consultation.


----------



## Tangof

I take it you didn't try the VA. Your choice, but your missing out on benefits. I would bet you have a 10% hearing disability right off the bat. I got the full physical and the Veteran's Service Officer asked me if I had put in a claim for disability. I told him I wasn't disabled. He said "The Hell your not." He proceeded to lay out the benefits, service connected and not. Your call, of course.


----------



## paratrooper

Tangof said:


> I take it you didn't try the VA. Your choice, but your missing out on benefits. I would bet you have a 10% hearing disability right off the bat. I got the full physical and the Veteran's Service Officer asked me if I had put in a claim for disability. I told him I wasn't disabled. He said "The Hell your not." He proceeded to lay out the benefits, service connected and not. Your call, of course.


I'm already committed at this point in time. I'm going to see it through, and then decide where or what to do from there. I have good insurance and they will cover any and all equip. if needed.

My doctor initiated this for me and I do like him, as he does a good job. I don't want to stop seeing him at this time and try to start things up at the VA. Once this sleep study is done and finalized, I will consider all my options and alternatives.

I don't see it as something that I have to act on immediately. It's not life or death at this point. I am keeping the VA in mind if my insurance doesn't pan out as I think it should.


----------



## Tangof

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Recoil1

I have been using a cpap for over 10 years. I sleep very poorly without it. It made such a difference the first time I used it that I had no problem "getting used to it ". 
This is my mask


----------



## paratrooper

Just wanted to say thanks to all once again for the replies, advice, and comments. I leave in about an hour. Can't deny that I'm a bit anxious about all this. 

Gonna take two sleep tabs before I leave home. That's what I did the 1st sleep test. It's been raining on and off, as well as lots of lightning this evening. Lots of wind gusts to boot. Gonna be a stormy night. It's cooled down nicely. 

I am curious as to how well I sleep tonight. Not sure what to expect actually. Anyways, I'll give a follow-up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Philco

Sweet dreams


----------



## Shipwreck

How'd it go?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Shipwreck said:


> How'd it go?


Sorry, he's "Sleeping In" today to recover from his test.


----------



## paratrooper

Well.....it's done and now behind me. They put me in a much smaller room than the 1st time I took the test. I'm a bit claustrophobic, so I had the sleep tech bring me a floor fan to help move the air around. 

Because I'm a mouth breather, I only had one type of mask to choose from. It covered my nose and mouth. The tech told me that she was going to vary the air pressure as the night wore on. Initially, my mask kept making a sound, as if some kind of flap was opening and closing. That and the fact, that it actually moved when I was breathing. That drove me crazy. 

The 1st time that I had to get up and use the restroom, I told her about the mask making a noise and moving. She changed out some kind of a valve in the mask. That helped some, but it still made the noise from time to time. 

As the night wore on, the air pressure increased. That made it harder to exhale. I would guess that I only actually slept about two of the seven hours I was there. I also could have cat napped on and off. I'm not sure. 

Anyways, it wasn't a pleasant experience, not that I was expecting one. They had me hooked up to about a dozen sensors that were stick to my face, top of my head, and on my neck and lower legs. I also had two expansion bands on, one around my upper chest and my stomach. 

I'm not a back sleeper. That made it very hard to sleep on my sides with the mask on. It kept wanting to slip off. That and trying to keep all the sensor leads and air hose from getting all tangled up in my arms. 

I only had to get up twice to go to the restroom. Once about midnight and the other about 0330 hrs. I didn't drink any liquids at all the day / evening of the test. The test concluded @ 0530 hrs. 

When the tech came in to remove all the crap attached to me, she asked me how I did? I told her, on a scale of 1-10, I felt it was a three or so. She looked at me surprised. She said, that bad? I said, yes! 

I told her that I didn't think that a CPAP was for me. She then said, not even if it makes you sleep better? I told her that I've been sleeping this way for so long, I don't know any different. 

I did ask her if a lease program was available? She said that there was one, and the doctor would address that when I spoke with him later in the month. I could try one for 30 days and see if I could get used to one. 

I do know that sleeping w/o having all the sensor leads and wires and such, would make a big difference. Only having to deal with the mask and the air hose could be manageable I suspect. 

Anyways, I think my appt. with the doctor is on the 23rd. I'm curious to see what he has to say. The sleep test tech did say that Sleep Apnea is one of the biggest un-diagnosed health issues in the US. She said that many have it and don't even know it. I have OSA, Obstructive Sleep Apnea. 

I became aware of it, only because of my A-Fib that I was dealing with.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have to sleep on my back every night because of lower back problems. I have 3 pillows under my knees, and i sleep all night in the same position. If I sleep on my side, 50/50 chance that I wake up and my SI joint is stuck or out of place. That sucks.

Anyway, my point is that you can adjust to be a back sleeper if you have to. 

I have done it 5 years now. I used to wake up amd have to go to the chiropractor at 7:30am and beg them to fit me in when this happened with my SI joints. Then, I was late to work as well.


----------



## paratrooper

Shipwreck said:


> I have to sleep on my back every night because of lower back problems. I have 3 pillows under my knees, and i sleep all night in the same position. If I sleep on my side, 50/50 chance that I wake up and my SI joint is stuck or out of place. That sucks.
> 
> Anyway, my point is that you can adjust to be a back sleeper if you have to.
> 
> I have done it 5 years now. I used to wake up amd have to go to the chiropractor at 7:30am and beg them to fit me in when this happened with my SI joints. Then, I was late to work as well.


That's good to know. For me though, if I try to sleep on my back, it feels as if my chest is heavier and it makes my breathing labored. I also need to move around at night. If I don't, my joints seem to get stiff and sore.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

paratrooper said:


> ...if I try to sleep on my back, it feels as if my chest is heavier and it makes my breathing labored...


It really is mostly a matter of habit. Yes, even the "heavier chest" feeling.
If you do something different, it'll take you a couple of months to develop the new habit, but it will finally become comfortable.



paratrooper said:


> ...I also need to move around at night. If I don't, my joints seem to get stiff and sore.


We're all like that, really.
Shipwreck has special issues, as does my wife right now, but most of the rest of us move around constantly as we sleep.
But you may have to develop a new "home" position: On your back, rather than what you use now.

I use sleeping on my back as my own "home" position, but I know that I also spend significant time on my right and left sides during a normal night's sleep.
But still, I always return to sleeping on my back, and that's where I am when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## paratrooper

Well, I went in today to see the sleep doctor about my sleep study test results. No big surprise, I have Sleep Apnea. He went over the results with me and explained what they meant and why they are important. 

So, he had his office place an order for a CPAP machine and some needed accessories. My health insurance will cover at least 80% if not 100% of the cost. 

I asked him how long it might take before I began to see a difference in the way I felt. He said anywhere from a few days, to a few weeks. It depends upon the individual of course. 

He said that he would also get me some different masks to try to see which one works best for me. He assured me that I would get used to using the machine and wearing a mask on my face while sleeping. I hope he's right. 

Anyways, the medical supplier should call me by late next week and arrange to have it delivered and set-up. I never thought that I'd end up in this situation. It is what it is, and I'm gonna deal with it.


----------



## Tangof

I think your making way too much out of this. We get older and the body starts to need assist's in a lot of area. I got diagnosed with type II diabetes the year after I retired. No diabetes on either side of my Family Tree, which is not exactly common. Turns out if you served in Viet Nam, you are 200+ times more likely to develop Diabetes as someone your age who had not served there. Agent Orange, the gift that keep's on giving. Take two salt tablet's and drive on. (or in my case, two Metaformin).


----------



## paratrooper

I'm not aging as gracefully as I would like. I was good to go, until a couple of years ago. 

But yes, I get what you are saying.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

I've had lower back troubles and as of 2004, a double fusion at L4/L5 and L5/S1. Rods & screws prevent any movement there now. Makes me a back sleeper. If I wake up on my side, I can't hardly move. Anyway, I now sleep in a leather La-Z-Boy recliner so, rolling over is no longer possible. Been doing this for about 9 years now. Can no longer sleep flat in a bed. I'm "Permanently Bent". Don't say it. My mask covers everything but my ears, my hair & my chin. When they start to "face fart", ya gotta tighten up on the elastic head gear. Over a few months, face oils soften the mask & make it hard to stop making noise. Your quarterly new one should have arrived by then. Oh yeah, it tends to leave a slight dent where the mask hits my forehead and cheeks. A guy in work actually said to me once, "didn't wear your mask last night"? I said how do you know? He said "you ain't got any dents in your face". It lasts about 5 hrs until you can't notice. Dead lasts considerably longer. Welcome to the club. You'll adapt just fine. Millions put up with much worse every day. A face fart mask is a 1st. World problem. Ed.


----------



## paratrooper

I went in today and picked up my CPAP machine. I received a one hour tutorial on how it works and how to make it function. My insurance pays 80% of it's costs and they will also pay on any needed supplies down the road. My co-pay cost was reasonable. 

It has a built-in humidifier. It has a lot of "auto" functions and will adjust itself accordingly while in that mode. That's good, less things for me to have to do. The respiratory therapist that gave me the schooling on it, has been on a CPAP for 10 yrs. 

It has an SD card in it that tracks and reports my data and progress. It has a function that shows me how many times I had an "incident" during the night when I stopped breathing. I got a mask that covers my nose and mouth. That's the most common supposedly. 

I've got it all set-up on a bedside stand. Tomorrow, I'll fabricate a hook or sorts that will hold the mask and hose on a wall while not in use. I want this to be as hassle free as possible.

I was told that it's use will be monitored by my insurance company remotely. If I don't use it enough, they can stop payments on it. There's enough room / flexibility in regards to it's use, so that it doesn't have to be used every night. But, the more often, the better. 

Anyways, I'm not sure exactly what to expect tonight. I was told that it might take 2-3 weeks before I might feel any difference. It could be sooner, it could be later. 

So.....I guess it's game on. Never thought that it would come to this. Not in 100 yrs. But it is what it is. :smt102


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Good luck!
Be patient. 

It's gonna play hob with your, um, intimate life.
(Jean's in a back brace for the next six months or so, so I can empathize.)


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> I went in today and picked up my CPAP machine. I received a one hour tutorial on how it works and how to make it function. My insurance pays 80% of it's costs and they will also pay on any needed supplies down the road. My co-pay cost was reasonable.
> 
> It has a built-in humidifier. It has a lot of "auto" functions and will adjust itself accordingly while in that mode. That's good, less things for me to have to do. The respiratory therapist that gave me the schooling on it, has been on a CPAP for 10 yrs.
> 
> It has an RFID card in it that tracks and reports my data and progress. It has a function that shows me how many times I had an "incident" during the night when I stopped breathing. I got a mask that covers my nose and mouth. That's the most common supposedly.
> 
> I've got it all set-up on a bedside stand. Tomorrow, I'll fabricate a hook or sorts that will hold the mask and hose on a wall while not in use. I want this to be as hassle free as possible.
> 
> I was told that it's use will be monitored by my insurance company remotely. If I don't use it enough, they can stop payments on it. There's enough room / flexibility in regards to it's use, so that it doesn't have to be used every night. But, the more often, the better.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure exactly what to expect tonight. I was told that it might take 2-3 weeks before I might feel any difference. It could be sooner, it could be later.
> 
> So.....I guess it's game on. Never thought that it would come to this. Not in 100 yrs. But it is what it is. :smt102


You're wife will know how Darth Vader's family felt. Maybe you can do voice overs in then next Start Wars sequel/prequel/whatever. :mrgreen:

Hope it helps sooner.


----------



## paratrooper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good luck!
> Be patient.
> 
> It's gonna play hob with your, um, intimate life.
> (Jean's in a back brace for the next six months or so, so I can empathize.)


Only if she places _demands _on me while I'm sleeping. :smt033


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Good luck brother. Compared to other "hardships" you've faced, this is a piece of cake. 
Curious to see how you do with that type mask. I couldn't make that work. Cut the bridge of my nose on night 1. Found the full face mask to my liking.
Your machine and all you described re: operation, etc sounds exactly like mine. I had to send the recorder chip back to them so they could make sure I used it for the minimum amount of hours required (5 hrs per night). Only had to do that once about a month after getting the CPAP. They never mentioned it again in the following 9 years. I'm still on the original machine also. That chip has now registered over 19,000 hours! One night at a time. Left, Right, Left, Right.........


----------



## Shipwreck

That is crappy how the insurance company can stop payment if you do not use it.....


----------



## paratrooper

Well.....I made it thru my 1st night. Took me a long time to fall asleep even with two sleeping pills in me. I laid on my side right off. It wasn't too bad. My pillow is sort of flat so that helped some I suspect.

Anyways, the mask worked out pretty well. I had to deal with some air leaks as the night progressed. I tightened it's straps some here and there. Managing the air hose wasn't too bad either. The mask didn't seem to make my face sore anywhere.

I'm still trying to get the routine down pat when I have to get up to use the restroom. I turn the machine off and then undo the air hose to my mask. When I pull the hose away, the air makes some noise, waking my wife. There has to be a procedure that is more quiet.

I'm also trying to get used to the temp. of the air coming from the hose. It's not nearly as cool as I'm used to. The air pressure on my machine is set @ 12. That is supposedly right in the middle of the moderate range. My machine starts out @ 6 and then ramps up to 12 in about 30 min. I can adjust that time period from I think just a few minutes to 45 min.

The respiratory therapist told me that the machine will keep track of how many times during the night, I stop breathing. It will also track how long it was in use. When I went to the sleep lab to take the test, I was told that I stopped breathing 70 times an hour during reg. sleep. During my REM period, it dropped to 60 times an hour.

The respiratory therapist told me yesterday that if the my machine is working properly and if I respond to it well, the number of times I stop breathing should be at 5 or below. I checked the machine and it said *4.4*, and the number of hours it was in use was 9 hours and 39 minutes.

My machine also uses a smile or frown emoji if the mask seals properly and if the humidifier was functioning at the right rate. I had two smiling emojis. :smt033

The water tank for the humidifier was almost empty this morning. That's good! I'll get better acquainted with all the functions as time goes by. It can do quite a bit. For now, I leave most everything on auto mode.

So, that's what's going on. I wanted to thank-you all again for all the help that you have given me. The advice and tips were invaluable. And yes, the support as well. A great bunch you all are. :smt038


----------



## Shipwreck

Remember, check your air pressure and rotate that thing every 5000 miles :smt082:smt082


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Ya done good, Bubba.
To prevent air noise when taking mask off, turn off machine and continue to breathe with mask on for 4 or 5 breaths to completely bleed off the pressurized air in the hose. The mask has a breathe through flapper valve as a safety. That should quiet it down to just the noises YOU make.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Ya done good, Bubba.
> To prevent air noise when taking mask off, turn off machine and continue to breathe with mask on for 4 or 5 breaths to completely bleed off the pressurized air in the hose. The mask has a breathe through flapper valve as a safety. That should quiet it down to just the noises YOU make.


Thanks Bud! That's what I was thinking and I'll try that tonight. :smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Ya done good, Bubba.
> To prevent air noise when taking mask off, turn off machine and continue to breathe with mask on for 4 or 5 breaths to completely bleed off the pressurized air in the hose. The mask has a breathe through flapper valve as a safety. That should quiet it down to just the noises YOU make.


I think he was blaming the machine when he broke wind.


----------



## paratrooper

My farts don't stink. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> My farts don't stink. :smt033


I'd be careful with that lit cigar if I were you.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

They may smell like roses but they're waking up your wife.


----------



## paratrooper

If / when I pass gas, it has been compared to an open meadow in early May full of wildflowers. :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> If / when I pass gas, it has been compared to an open meadow in early May full of wildflowers. :mrgreen:


That's probably where everyone around you wishes they were.


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> That's probably where everyone around you wishes they were.


Yeah, maybe I mistook what was being said.


----------



## FindANewSlant

I have done a sleep study - was diagnosed with idiopathic hypersomnia.

Please do not take any sleep aids or meds other than what is prescribed and normal for you. It could throw off the results.


----------



## paratrooper

FindANewSlant said:


> I have done a sleep study - was diagnosed with idiopathic hypersomnia.
> 
> Please do not take any sleep aids or meds other than what is prescribed and normal for you. It could throw off the results.


In regards to my sleep apnea, nothing has been prescribed in the way of medication. I do take some OTC sleep aids every now & then.

My sleep apnea was described as obstructive.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

paratrooper said:


> ...My sleep apnea was described as obstructive.


It suits you perfectly. :smt033 :smt083


----------



## paratrooper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It suits you perfectly. :smt033 :smt083


Yeah, it brought a smile to my face when they told me. :mrgreen:

I'm just relieved that it wasn't classified as destructive.


----------



## paratrooper

Gotta brag just a little bit.

My _incident rate_ (# of times I stop breathing while sleeping) dropped from 4.4 yesterday morning, to 2.7 per hour this morning.

Prior to getting my CPAP machine, I was averaging about 65 times per hour.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The fix is in!
Keep at it.

Now, all you need is a tube from your, um, wastewater drainage to a receiving bottle, so there's no need to get up...


----------



## paratrooper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The fix is in!
> Keep at it.
> 
> Now, all you need is a tube from your, um, wastewater drainage to a receiving bottle, so there's no need to get up...


Yeah, if I could come up with something. But.....the respiratory therapist did tell me *NOT* to go to a Urologist until I had given the CPAP machine some time to prove it's worth. He suggested a full month at least.

According to him, if I sleep better as I should, the urge to go to the bathroom won't be as intense.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Smell or no smell, when you pump up with 12 psi and commence operation bi-labial frickitive, SOMEBODY'S gettin' woke up!


paratrooper said:


> Yeah, maybe I mistook what was being said.


----------



## paratrooper

I can't believe I forgot this. The very first improvement I experienced once using the CPAP machine, was *I NO LONGER SNORE.*

According to my wife, any and every thing beyond that is just icing on the cake. She says if it makes me live longer, that's okay too.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> I can't believe I forgot this. The very first improvement I experienced once using the CPAP machine, was *I NO LONGER SNORE.*
> 
> According to my wife, any and every thing beyond that is just icing on the cake. She says if it makes me live longer, that's okay too.*AS LONG AS I KEEP THE LIFE INSURANCE PAID UP*


Grammar correction by me. Life insurance by Geico.
Plus she can't hear the snoring over the CPAP, so it's a Win - Win


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> Grammar correction by me. Life insurance by Geico.
> Plus she can't hear the snoring over the CPAP, so it's a Win - Win


Naw.....she's not a high-maintenance woman, and money isn't the end all for her. As long as we have enough to get by, she's good with that.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Hey, Paratrooper, It WAS gas.

UPDATE: At least 50 fires reported in Lawrence, Andover and North Andover due to gas line emergency | News | eagletribune.com

It doesn't get any more natural than that.


----------



## paratrooper

Tonight will be my 7th night on my CPAP machine. So far, I'm sleeping thru the night w/o any issues. I've already adapted to having the air hose here and there and being able to keep track of it. 

The humidifier is doing it's thing. Never been a big fan of them. Never needed one. But, I am getting used to it. My machine sends out signals as long as it's in use, to some center back east that tracks and reports my progress back to me via an e-mail. The details are quite amazing. Everything from how long I slept with it on, to how many times I got up in the night to use the restroom. It even tells me how many times an hour I stop breathing. It even measures mask air pressure seal. 

Anyways, it looks as if this will now be a part of my life for a very long time to come. I guess things could be worse. I could still be working. :smt086


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> Tonight will be my 7th night on my CPAP machine. So far, I'm sleeping thru the night w/o any issues. I've already adapted to having the air hose here and there and being able to keep track of it.
> 
> The humidifier is doing it's thing. Never been a big fan of them. Never needed one. But, I am getting used to it. My machine sends out signals as long as it's in use, to some center back east that tracks and reports my progress back to me via an e-mail. The details are quite amazing. Everything from how long I slept with it on, to how many times I got up in the night to use the restroom. It even tells me how many times an hour I stop breathing. It even measures mask air pressure seal.
> 
> Anyways, it looks as if this will now be a part of my life for a very long time to come. I guess things could be worse. I could still be working. :smt086


Glad to hear it's helping. 
Bet your wife's able to sleep better not having to worry about you too.


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> Glad to hear it's helping.
> Bet your wife's able to sleep better not having to worry about you too.


She says it's actually kind of strange, having it so quiet at night when we sleep. She snores a little, but not nearly as much as I do / did.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

QUOTE=BackyardCowboy;680614]Glad to hear it's helping. 
Bet your wife's able to sleep better not having to worry about you too.[/QUOTE]

I'm VERY GLAD to here the good news. I know I'm new around here, and felt a little funny being direct with you in the beginning. You remember, when you weren't even sure if you would go for the test. I kinda sounded like your Mother. I knew if you needed the CPAP, you would get used to it quickly and notice that you slowly started to see benefits from it. Good job my friend!
Ed.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> QUOTE=BackyardCowboy;680614]Glad to hear it's helping.
> Bet your wife's able to sleep better not having to worry about you too.


I'm VERY GLAD to here the good news. I know I'm new around here, and felt a little funny being direct with you in the beginning. You remember, when you weren't even sure if you would go for the test. I kinda sounded like your Mother. I knew if you needed the CPAP, you would get used to it quickly and notice that you slowly started to see benefits from it. Good job my friend!
Ed.[/QUOTE]

New or not, if I ask for opinions, I consider them all. I thank-you for voicing yours, especially from someone who's already been there and done that!

And yes, there are times when I respond positively to nagging. :smt033


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> I'm VERY GLAD to here the good news. I know I'm new around here, and felt a little funny being direct with you in the beginning. You remember, when you weren't even sure if you would go for the test. I kinda sounded like your Mother. I knew if you needed the CPAP, you would get used to it quickly and notice that you slowly started to see benefits from it. Good job my friend!
> Ed.


New or not, if I ask for opinions, I consider them all. I thank-you for voicing yours, especially from someone who's already been there and done that!

And yes, there are times when I respond positively to nagging. :smt033[/QUOTE]It's all good. Welcome to the Darth Vader club.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Don't know how I did this but my last post got attached to your last post. Read the last line Sir. 
Ed.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

Wonder if that'll work at the ATM machine? Naaah. Who am I kidding. Couldn't cheat somebody. The bank, that's another story.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Don't know how I did this but my last post got attached to your last post. Read the last line Sir.
> Ed.


Damn noobs! :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper

It's now been 23 nights since I've been using my CPAP machine. I'm doing okay. Better than I thought I would. I use it every night, all night. 

I'm not feeling any better cause of it yet. I don't think it's been long enough. The amount of times times I stop breathing in my sleep has dropped drastically though. From about 60-70 times an hour, to less than 5. I haven't hit 0 yet though. 

But, I am getting used to the face mask and managing the air supply hose as I move in my sleep. Hopefully within a few more weeks, I'll begin to feel a difference in how I slept and how more energetic I feel during the day.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> It's now been 23 nights now since I've been using my CPAP machine. I'm doing okay. Better than I thought I would. I use it every night, all night.
> 
> I'm not feeling any better cause of it yet. I don't think it's been long enough. The amount of times times I stop breathing in my sleep has dropped drastically though. From about 60-70 times an hour, to less than 5. I haven't hit 0 yet though.
> 
> But, I am getting used to the face mask and managing the air supply hose as I move in my sleep. Hopefully within a few more weeks, I'll begin to feel a difference in how I slept and how more energetic I feel during the day.


The benefits don't smack you in the face and make you go "Oh WOW, I feel great". It's real gradual. Easier way to notice it is to not wear it one or 2 nights. You'll feel lethargic next day. I do. Oh yeah, that punching bag in your throat will feel swollen too more than likely. Every time you stop breathing, your blood oxygen level falls and your heart is unable to work properly. It's also pumping low O2 blood to the rest of your body. Damage to your heart is gradual, but one day, bam, you have a heart attack. All due to a lack of O2.
Then somebody says "He shouldn't have been shovering snow". Had nothing to do with the snow, you already killed your heart very slowly with nobody knowing it.
Glad you're on the CPAP my friend.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> The benefits don't smack you in the face and make you go "Oh WOW, I feel great". It's real gradual. Easier way to notice it is to not wear it one or 2 nights. You'll feel lethargic next day. I do. Oh yeah, that punching bag in your throat will feel swollen too more than likely. Every time you stop breathing, your blood oxygen level falls and your heart is unable to work properly. It's also pumping low O2 blood to the rest of your body. Damage to your heart is gradual, but one day, bam, you have a heart attack. All due to a lack of O2.
> Then somebody says "He shouldn't have been shovering snow". Had nothing to do with the snow, you already killed your heart very slowly with nobody knowing it.
> Glad you're on the CPAP my friend.


I'm okay with gradual. Just good to know that I'm doing the right thing and headed in the right direction.

Thanks for the words of encouragement. :smt023


----------



## pic

Are the disinfectant apparatuses made for Cpaps worth buying. 
I see the commercials all the time. Any reviews?


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Are the disinfectant apparatuses made for Cpaps worth buying.
> I see the commercials all the time. Any reviews?


I've looked into them, mainly the one advertised on tv, the So-Clean. The respiratory therapist that I got my machine from, said that the So-Clean just disinfects, it doesn't actually clean the equipment.

And, it's kind of pricey. About $360.00 and you have to buy expensive replacement filters for it often enough. The product reviews are mostly positive. Medical insurance doesn't cover it.

At this time, I clean my equip. myself. Basically the air hose, the face mask, and the humidifier reservoir. All it takes is some warm, soapy water in my bathroom sink.

The reservoir gets emptied every morning and then air drys. I clean the face mask with disinfectant wipes every night. The hose gets cleaned once a week.

I have an appt. with my sleep doc later this month. I'm going to ask him about the So-Clean machine and get his opinion. I have seen the So-Clean on sale for $319.00. And, I have heard that if you are a veteran, you can get a 25% discount. I don't know if that's available on the $319.00 price though.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> I've looked into them, mainly the one advertised on tv, the So-Clean. The respiratory therapist that I got my machine from, said that the So-Clean just disinfects, it doesn't actually clean the equipment.
> 
> And, it's kind of pricey. About $360.00 and you have to buy expensive replacement filters for it often enough. The product reviews are mostly positive. Medical insurance doesn't cover it.
> 
> At this time, I clean my equip. myself. Basically the air hose, the face mask, and the humidifier reservoir. All it takes is some warm, soapy water in my bathroom sink.
> 
> The reservoir gets emptied every morning and then air drys. I clean the face mask with disinfectant wipes every night. The hose gets cleaned once a week.
> 
> I have an appt. with my sleep doc later this month. I'm going to ask him about the So-Clean machine and get his opinion. I have seen the So-Clean on sale for $319.00. And, I have heard that if you are a veteran, you can get a 25% discount. I don't know if that's available on the $319.00 price though.


Can't comment. Been cleaning mine myself for 9 yrs.
I cleaned it like you at that frequency until I started to slip a little. Now, even less. Keep in mind, when it's running the air's coming toward you. It never goes back to the machine, so all the moisture in the hose and machine humidifier is distilled water. I'm told nothing grows in distilled water. The mask is a different story. That's contaminated by your breathing. 
I'm to a point that I clean the mask once or twice a week and the hose & humidifier chamber about every 3 weeks. Been doing it that way since the second year. I have never seen anything growing in any of it. Never had a problem getting sick in 9 yrs either.
I'm not recommending you do it this way, I just wanted you to know it's not the end of the world if you get a little behind on your maintenance.
Hot soapy water and a tooth brush.
PS: Ran out of distilled water once and used tap water for about 3 or 4 days. Noticed the water level wasn't going down like normal. Found the minerals had deposited on the round metal heater. Had to use a 50/50 mix of CLR and water to dissolve the minerals. Took about 10-15 minutes. Then plenty of rinsing.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Can't comment. Been cleaning mine myself for 9 yrs.
> I cleaned it like you at that frequency until I started to slip a little. Now, even less. Keep in mind, when it's running the air's coming toward you. It never goes back to the machine, so all the moisture in the hose and machine humidifier is distilled water. I'm told nothing grows in distilled water. The mask is a different story. That's contaminated by your breathing.
> I'm to a point that I clean the mask once or twice a week and the hose & humidifier chamber about every 3 weeks. Been doing it that way since the second year. I have never seen anything growing in any of it. Never had a problem getting sick in 9 yrs either.
> I'm not recommending you do it this way, I just wanted you to know it's not the end of the world if you get a little behind on your maintenance.
> Hot soapy water and a tooth brush.
> PS: Ran out of distilled water once and used tap water for about 3 or 4 days. Noticed the water level wasn't going down like normal. Found the minerals had deposited on the round metal heater. Had to use a 50/50 mix of CLR and water to dissolve the minerals. Took about 10-15 minutes. Then plenty of rinsing.


Yeah, my respiratory therapist said never to use tap water. Use only distilled water. I knew that going in, even before he told me. Same goes for the batteries in all of my vehicles. Wife uses it in all of her irons as well. She's quite the seamstress, and has some hi-end irons.

I'm not used to getting sick. I haven't been sick in about 10 yrs. or so. I must take after my late father. He never got sick hardly at all. Anyways, I can kind of be OCD when it comes to things like keeping my CPAP equip. clean. You could eat off of my m/c. It's that clean!

The company that supplies stuff for CPAP machines such as mine, is supposed to contact me at the one month period and get with me in regards to keeping me in good shape, supply wise. I assume that will include the face mask pads and straps and such.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, my respiratory therapist said never to use tap water. Use only distilled water. I knew that going in, even before he told me. Same goes for the batteries in all of my vehicles. Wife uses it in all of her irons as well. She's quite the seamstress, and has some hi-end irons.
> 
> I'm not used to getting sick. I haven't been sick in about 10 yrs. or so. I must take after my late father. He never got sick hardly at all. Anyways, I can kind of be OCD when it comes to things like keeping my CPAP equip. clean. You could eat off of my m/c. It's that clean!
> 
> The company that supplies stuff for CPAP machines such as mine, is supposed to contact me at the one month period and get with me in regards to keeping me in good shape, supply wise. I assume that will include the face mask pads and straps and such.


Yes. I get mask, filters and hose every 3 months. I get all that plus new water chamber and headgear every 6 months. They charge my insurance and I get billed for my portion. They've never checked up on usage since that one time to read that memory stick. You'd be foolish to not use it once you know you need it 
IMHO.


----------



## paratrooper

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Yes. I get mask, filters and hose every 3 months. I get all that plus new water chamber and headgear every 6 months. They charge my insurance and I get billed for my portion. They've never checked up on usage since that one time to read that memory stick. You'd be foolish to not use it once you know you need it
> IMHO.


Now that I have it and know I need it, I will use it religiously. It will become part of my routine.


----------

